

An Account of the ACM Data Mining Camp - mattrepl
http://www.bytemining.com/2010/03/acm-data-mining-camp-dmcamp/

======
jamesk2
Tonight there's another ACM Data Mining lecture in Mountain View. The subject
is "Large Matrices beyond Singular Value Decomposition" given by Andrea
Montanari, Stanford Professor in Electrical Engineering and Statistics.

<http://www.sfbayacm.org/?p=1326#more-1326>

------
socratees
Thanks for the post. Do we have the video of the talks or materials used in
the camp hosted somewhere?

~~~
elq
there was a video taken during at least the welcome/panel session and the
Mahout session. Which is fortunate because the most informational public
exchanges occurred during those sessions (IMHO) and you'll also see how poorly
organized the event was.

Videos aren't up yet, but I expect they will appear at
<http://www.sfbayacm.org/?p=1341>

~~~
jamesk2
Organization could have been better but this was a fantastic event. I could
pretty much listen to Dr. Dunning all day long.

